
Golden rules for task-tracking systems - bhauer
http://tiamat.tsotech.com/task-tracking
======
PaulHoule
Task-tracking systems are a subset of "case management" systems. They are not
"just for programmers"; there are close ties with CRM, supply-chain management
and other business software fields.

One case to consider is a company that runs an interactive web site or other
business application. Customers are going to have problems and submit them to
a tracker; customers are not going to know for sure if problems are at the
"ops" level or if they are software bugs, wanted features, etc.

It is possible to have one tracking system for both, or there could be
separate "dev" and "ops" trackers.

The very diversity of task tracking tools indicates that people have been
thinking too small; if you are part of some value chain (aren't we all?) your
customers will collect issues, involve you in solving them, and you will
sometimes involve your vendors.

Not feasible, you say? "Boil the Ocean?"

One thing I do know is the odds of making a dent in the issue tracking problem
in little ways based on how little real progress is being made.

